# köder für saiblinge



## kabeljau (12. Dezember 2004)

was sind die besten köder für saiblinge? ;+ 

bis jetz hab ich die nur zufällich gefangen. würde gern mal ganz speziel darauf angeln.#:


----------



## levalex (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

der saibling ist eine salmonidenart, also quasi auch eine art forelle (so hab ichs zumindest gelernt!)!
 demnach sollten saiblinge auch auf die selben köder anspringen wie alle anderen forellenarten auch...
 ich habe nur festgestellt, das wenn in einem teich sowohl refos als auch saiblinge
 besetzt werden, die saiblinge eher zu den ausnahmefängen gehören.
 woran das liegt? keine ahnung.....
 ich vermute mal diese sind einfach scheu.......


----------



## carper_83 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hummer (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Hast Du es schon mal mit der Hegene versucht?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## bolli (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

in kommerziellen Forellenseen werden sie kurz über Grund mit Forellenrogen gefangen!


----------



## das_angel_eumel (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

hab sie hisher immer nur auf kleine köderfische gefangen.


----------



## kabeljau (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

@ Hummer:

wenn ich mitner hegene bei uns durchn see fischen würde, hätte ich das ding voll Forellen. die haken sehn aber gut aus.#6 
was ich such is nen köder den die forelle nich mag. oder nich so gerne. hier haste so schnell ne forelle aufn haken wie in Hamburg ein rotauge. deswegn meine frage nach nen speziellen köder.

Forellenrogen wär auch was.#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

*Würmer *aus dem 
*Kompost *
haben mir immer zu Erfolg verholfen ...
ob an der Pose 
oder auf Grund mit leichtem Auftriebskörper.

Grüsse
Guido
Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Regentaucher (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Hi,

wir schleppen in den Oberbayrischen Seen mit einem Konvoi Systemauf Saiblinge. Das sind mehrer hintereinander montierte Spinnblätter auf einer länge von 70 - 90cm und das ganze etwas tiefer geführt....

klappt ganz gut


----------



## DerStipper (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Naja ich würde mal Perlmut Blinker versuchen abervorsicht laaaaaaaangsam führen.
Aber Forellen springen darauf auch an.


----------



## Acharaigas (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Es wäre sehr hilfreich zu wissen wo die Saiblinge befischt werden.
1. Forellensee
2. Bach/fließendes Gewässer
3. tiefer See oder Talsperre

1. Da hab ich bisher nur Fänge mitbekommen wenn knapp über Grund mit Köderfisch gefischt wurde. Also bevorzugt natürliche Köder die groß sind. Saiblinge haben ein Wahnsinnsmaul.
2. Da hab ich bisher auf Wobbler von ca 7 cm Länge gefangen. 
3. Da hab ich absolut null Erfahrungen. Denke aber mal dass Kunstköder wie Perlmutblinker, Twister (in der Elbtalsperre in der Tschechei knapp unterhalb der Quelle werden auf schwarze Twister öfters Saiblinge gefangen) und Köderfisch am System tief geführt Erfolg haben müßten. 

Gruß und viel Erfolg

TT


----------



## Hummer (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Wenn die Saiblinge tiefer stehen als die Forellen, würde die Hegene vielleicht doch Erfolg habe, wenn sie mit schwererem Blei bestückt an den Forellen vorbeisaust und bei den Saiblingen unbesetzt  ankommt. Dies gilt auch für die anderen genannten Köder.
Ansonsten befürchte ich, daß Forellen sich für alles interessieren, was auch Saiblinge gerne mögen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Alleskönner (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Die Sablinge stehen im Winter immer tief,selten das sie mal oben gefangen werden.Daher das der Saibling genauso wie die Forelle Teig mag(oder auch Bienenmaden),würde ich höchstens 10cm tief überm Grund angeln!Es gibt eigentlich keine direkte Montage wo nur die Sablinge drauf beißen.Ich hatte jetzt am We einen gefangen von ca.2pf,die Montage war einfach:5gr Laufblei,10cm Vorfach und auftreibende Bienenmaden.Ok ich muss gestehen das der Saibling ganzgenau unterm Maul gehakt war#t|supergri|kopfkrat,aber das beweist das die zimmlich unten stehen.
 Hier sind meine Köder mit den ich die meisten Saiblinge gefangen habe:
 Platz 1. Der Köfi
 Platz 2. Die Bienenmaden
 Platz 3. Powerbait(Gelb,Hellgrün,und Orange)
 Das sind meine Persönlichen Top Köder für den Saibling und natürlich auch für die Forelle#6.

 <<<Gruß Alleskönner>>>


----------



## kabeljau (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Bisher hab ich nur am rand vom see geangelt. so bei 10m tiefe. und geschleppt

der see ist so 2 km mal 1,5 km groß und liegt in 300m höhe. tief ist der bis 180m. ich hab das auch mit schleppn versucht. ich glaub die forellen gehen genausotief runter wie die saiblinge.
Ich weiß es hört sich blöd an. ich will hier auch nich einen vom leder ziehn aber die forelle in dem see kann echt nerven. das sind wildforellen. die werdn kaum größer als 30cm. mein vater hat schon hechte ausgesetz, damit sich das bessert.
Im sommer hab ich das mit sonneart sinkfliegen versucht. ich hab extra bücher über die nahrung der saiblinge gelesn. genau das hab ich als fliegen gebastelt. egal immer hab ich die forelle drauf. der bestand der saiblinge im see soll sehr groß sein. letztes jahr hat sonne wissenschaftlertruppe den see untersucht.


----------



## drogba (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

saiblinge sind nicht so dumm die regenbogner.meistens fängt man sie mit batür ködern z.b köfi ,köcherfleigenlavren oder würmern.also wenn man einen auf powerbait erwischt ist das so ein zufall als wenn du damit ein hecht fängst!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Hallo Kabeljau, 

klingt sau blöd, aber versuche es mal: 

Nimm eine Hand voll ganz kleiner Kieselsteine und lasse sie wenn du mit dem Boot unterwegs bist nach und nach an der Angelstelle ins Wasser fallen... das lockt Saiblinge, ob es klappt .. weis ich nicht.. aber vielleicht ist es ja der Schlüssel zum Erfolg  

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur ca. 8-10cm lange Köderfische empfehlen !


----------



## Case (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Versuchs mal mit Shrimps. Einfach an einer leichten Posenmontage rellativ tief angeboten. Montage weit auswerfen und ab und zu mal den Schwimmer etwas bewegen. Meiner Erfahrung nach gehen da eher Saiblinge als Forellen drauf. Frische sind zwar besser, aber die aus der Dose funktionieren auch ganz gut. 
Hechtbesatz in einem solchen Salmonidensee halte ich für keine gute Idee. Bei uns werden regelmäßig große Bachforellen eingesetzt ( über 50cm ) um der " Forellenplage" Herr zu werden. Diese Großforellen sind ganzjährig geschont. Alles über 50 muß zurückgesetzt werden. 

Case


----------



## kabeljau (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

@ drogba:
mit powerbait angel ich da eh nie. mit larven, da sind die forellen genauso scharf drauf.
@ Franz_16:
egal wie sich das anhört, ich versuch ds einfach mal.

@ Case:
die idee mit den rekern hätte von mir kommen können |supergri  warum ich da nich mit geangelt hab kann ich nich sagen. wir habn die hier gefrorn im supermarkt. 
ja mit den hechten is nen versuch von meinen dad. der hatte da son typen gefragt der auch nen see besitz. 
im sommer hatte ich wegen der hechte echt megger gekrigt. die auf ner fliegenrute ist echt geil. jetz hab ich digges verbot für die fliegenrute aufn see. :c


----------



## Ultimate (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Also ich habe meine Saiblinge am Walchensee immer mit einer vielleicht etwas komischen Montage gefangen die mir ein ansässiger Angler anvertraut hat ,hört sich komisch |uhoh:  an funktioniert aber super. #6 
Und zwar:

Musst du einen sehr leichten ca.7cm langen Schleppblinker sind (sau teuer so um 8€) dann entfernst du den Haken.
SO
Du tust am Ende deiner Angelschnurr einen Wirbel befestigen diesen Wirbel verbindest du mit dem oberen Teil des Blinkers an das untere Ende des Blinkers kommt wiederum ein Wirbel(dahin wo der Haken vorher war). Du musst dir nun ein Vorfach bauen das mind 5cm max.8cm lang ist. Dieses Vorfach hengst du mit ein paar Maden an den unteren Wirbel.
Wichtig ist wie gesagt es muss ein sehr leichter Blinker sein und die Abstände müssen stimmen ich wollte es auch damals nicht glauben und habe die Abstände verändert und siehe da nix mehr gefangen.

Das System musst du dann ganz langsam über den See schleppen-es reicht meistens sogar dich vom Wind treiben zu lassen.

Wirst dich Wundern wie gut das funktioniert #6  #6


----------



## Regentaucher (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Kabeljau: die alten Herren vom Walchensee oder vom Tegernsee, lassen zerstossen Eierschalen ins Wasser rieseln. Soll auch das interesse der Saiblinge wecken... 

Kieselsteine wie der Franz meinte funktioniert natürlich auch, Eierschalen fallen halt langsamer


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Eierschalen glitzern und simulieren einen Kleinfischschwarm oder aber auch Nymphen, denn das machen meist die alten Herren dort, wenn sie die Hegene benutzen#h


----------



## kabeljau (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

@ Ultimate:
ich fahr nachher mit meiner mutter in die stadt. wer mal ordentlich helfen und so. der angelladen is da aufn weg zum parkplatz. dan springt bestimt son schleppblinker bei raus. leider is jetz schon ne eisschicht aufn see. aber bauen kann man das teil ja schon mal. bin gespant.

@ Regentaucher und Toni_1962:
hab schon ma nen plastiktopf inne küche gestelt für die eierschaln.  

ich probir das alles ma aus. was an besten funktionirt hat, das sag ich euch dann. hoffentlich taus die dusselige eisschicht noch ma kurz wieder auf. sonst mus ich bis ende märz wartn. :c


----------



## Seehaeschen (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Seehase hat seine Saiblinge in Gol/Ål voriges Jahr beim Eisangeln auf Mistwurm mit Marmuschka gefangen. Hatten auch Pinkies mit, auf Mistwurm waren sie aber ganz scharf.  Die Norweger hatten weiße und rot gefärbte Maden, die auch fängig waren (zumindest bei den kleineren Saiblingen).
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Trout killer (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Hi
Probiers mal wie gesagt mit der hegene und mit kleinen köfis 2cm lang aber bei mir war am besten auf saibling der mühlkoppenstreamer #6  am sikenden vorfach auf 2metern tiefe ich fing ein nach den anderen saibling da die forellen ihn nicht nahmen was mich wunderte in jedem anderen gewässer schießen sie wie verückt an dieses teil  :g 


GRU? Trout killer :q       #h                    #h


----------



## drogba (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

wie sieht denn der mühlkopen streamer aus haste nen foto ???


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

@ Trout killer:

von ein mühlkoppenstreamer hab ich auch noch nix gehört. beschreib mal.


@ Seehaeschen:
mistwurm is ne möglichkeit. hab damit schon 2 bekommen. nur die bunten maden sind das lieblingsessn von den forellen.


----------



## Angler2004 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

wo ich immer in urlaub fahre nach österreich anh den achensee, da wird nur mit hegene auf saiblinge und felchen geangelt. wenn ich noch mal da hin fahre werd ich mir auch mal solche dinger anschaffen.


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

@ Angler2004:
mit ner hegene wär das sonst ja kein problem. wir nennen son teil hier harper. wird meist im salzwasser benutz um viele fische aufn mal zu krigen. nur bei uns im see sind die forellen so stark vertretn wie in deutschland die rotaugen. wen du damit durchs wasser gehst, sitz das ding voll. nur eben keine saiblinge. :c 
gerade die schmecken absolut edel.


----------



## Trout killer (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

sorry jungs meine digikam is im eimer aber ich kann mal diesen Streamer beschreiben 1.Man nimmt einen Haken größe 6
2.Man macht eine Grundwicklung
3.Man nehme ein büschel Wildschweinborste und bindet es hinten ein
4.Man nehme Rehhaar und bindet es bis zum öhr des Hakens
5.Man schneidet eine Fischähnliche Form zu
6.Man mahlt mit schwarzem edingstift eine rückenlienie 
7.Man drehe diesen Streamer um und nimmt einen Büschel Ziegenhaar und klebt es ca.1cm hinter dem öhr des Hakens hin und bürstet es breit und mahlt dieses ebenfalls an
8.Man nehme nun Glasaugen und klebt diese fest.

Fertig ist der euserst fangreiche streamer vieleicht kann ich noch ein Bild machen aber versprecht euch nicht zu viel vom Bild.


Gruß Trout killer#g       #h            #h


----------



## kabeljau (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

hey, son fummelkram is genau richtig für mich. #6  nur das mit den wildschwein wird schwirig. unser nachbar hat aber ziegen, müssn die dran glauben.:q


----------



## Trout killer (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

@kabeljau
Du kannst auch anstelle von wildschwein Hirschhaar verwenden hab ich auch schon probiert funzt auch super


Gruß Trout killer#g   #h             #h


----------



## dirkbo (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Ich habe an einem Forellensee ( Hexentreppe in Witten) schon 2 schöne Saiblinge überlisten können. Köder: 3 schöne fette Bienenmaden handbreit über dem Grund angeboten ... 63 cm 2,4 Kg + 60 cm 2,2 Kg .... und lecker #6


----------



## DinkDiver (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

du hast gesagt das der See richtig tief ist?
Dann nimm dir ne rute mit weicher spitze die aber auch einiges an gewicht verträgt. Als Hauptschnur am besten eine Geflochtene. Am ende der Geflochtenen bindest du dir n kleinen karabiner ein und in dem hängst du dir ein ungefär 5 m mono Vorfach ein (ca 0,18)
am ende kommt das hier schon genannte system mit einem leichten schleppblinker an dessem ende ein Vorfach mit Maden eingehängt ist zum einsatz.
jetzt kaufst du dir n schleppblei mit ungefär 200 gramm an dem befestigst du mit einem kurzem Vorfach einen großen Karabiner. 
Beim Angeln lässt du den köder aus bis der kleine karabiner auf der schnur da ist in diesem hängst du jetzt den großen karabiner vom Schleppblei ein. den großen Karabiner lässt du einfach offen. und jetzt lässt du die ganze ab. Die tiefe ermittelst du mit rückwärtskurbeln. Ach ja das ganze funktionnier natürlich nur vom boot. Mit dieser methode hab ich bis jetzt alle meine saiblinge am starnberger see gefangen. 
Gruß Mat


----------



## Regentaucher (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

Hi DinkDiver,

hmmm...interessante Montage. Auf was für einer Tiefe stehn den die Saiblinge bei euch? Meiner einer angelt am Ammersee,  da schauts eher schlecht aus mit Saibs...leider *sniff*


----------



## dani l (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

gib mal im internet planseesystem ein! einfach über grund zupfen! funktioniert einwandfrei. oder hegene!
und noch einshne boot ist not!


----------



## Freddy_The_Eagle (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

aso bei uns am see wird auf köfi und bienenmade sehr gut gefangen (Bienenmade+Wasserkugel)


----------



## ChefeFrank (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: köder für saiblinge*

hey. ich habe schon an einigen forellenteichen ein paar schöne saiblinge gefangen! und mein lieblingsköder dafür ist ein spinner von mepp der köder heißt glow in the dark. er fällt halt auch in tiefem wasser recht gut auf. und es gibt ihn in vielen größen. 
ich wünsche dir viel erfolg.


----------

